# Load Sensing Valve



## papitohead (Nov 13, 2013)

I have a 1997 Nissan SE Pickup and the load sensing valve of the break system leaks. I tried fixing but looks like I need a new one. The cost is very high $250-$350).

I hardly use this pickup and when I do is just for town driving and never go beyond 30 miles per hour. My question is if I can just put an adapter like a T. 

If yes, please give me a link where to get it or what other alternatives I may have. 

Thank you.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

papitohead said:


> I have a 1997 Nissan SE Pickup and the load sensing valve of the break system leaks. I tried fixing but looks like I need a new one. The cost is very high $250-$350).
> 
> I hardly use this pickup and when I do is just for town driving and never go beyond 30 miles per hour. My question is if I can just put an adapter like a T.
> 
> ...


It's not advisable to defeat the LSV because it does the job of a proportioning valve that's normally a part of the master cylinder. If you remove the LSV, you may some undesirable braking effects. See if you can get one at a junk yard.


----------



## papitohead (Nov 13, 2013)

Thank you for your answer. I tried junk yards but could not find any. Now I am looking into suppliers but have not been able to find one yet. Not even a kit to repair the existing one.


----------

